# Grafitti



## vonnagy

Edited due to broken link


----------



## doxx

Edited due to broken link


----------



## manda




----------



## LaFoto

VERY good idea, Mark, was having the same when I was in Hamburg last weekend and saw many of them, some quite appealing. My only problem (so far) is that I haven't photographed any of them as of now. I only see them from the train - with the train rushing past. And most of the nicest ones are on the concrete sides of when the train gradually goes underground: VEEERRRRY dangerous, as to: impossible, to walk there for some good photos...  !
But just wait: sooner or later I, too, will have "my contributions" to this very interesting theme!  :green to:  :greenpbl:


----------



## wwjoeld

Edited due to broken link


----------



## jack

Edited due to broken link


----------



## jack

ps ...the image is captured on ilford xp2 mid-winter, mid-morning, no-sun 2003


----------



## Harpper

That's some intense grafitti you have in your shot, Jack. I like how the left and right sides blend pretty well because of its b&w nature and the weath of grafitti.


----------



## jack

(btw - just realised im breaking the critique rules of Photo Themes.
wont make habit of it  - sorry)

glad you like that one :0) yeah .... err it looks 'different' in mono.
it was a b&w film so i dont possess a color image. in reality its very raccous
day-glo electro '83 stylee  lol *backspins to Man Parish*

trying to critique technically, the aperture (im almost certain would have 
been 8 or 5.6) at the time - perhaps this is giving the central-point a flatter
 DOF .

i really want to stage some contrived shoot with models or a band or 
something, at this location before its redeveloped.
also, i came across an 'installation' artist/photographer who places
flourescent and colored lamps within the abandoned concrete structures
in Normandy, from D-Day era. i wish i could remember his name -
but his nightphotography looks awesome. im considering loosely
emulating his ideas within this factory too. it contains lots of smashed
machinery and offices.


EDIT: re: aperture, you can see it just beginning to loose-it, on the wooden beam/pillar, to the left. :0)


----------



## james m

Edited due to broken link


----------



## james m

Edited due to broken link


----------



## anua

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Mr.ReDEyE

Edited due to broken link


----------



## slacker(jedi)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## pilgrim

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto

This is just the beginning, so here we go:

*Oops, taken off the server *


----------



## jack

thats really nice i think Corinna! i like it a lot b/c its like 2 different photo genres... the urban culture and also, a nature pic. i'd revisit that location
some other time again.


:0)


----------



## LaFoto

Thanks for the friendly comments, Jack.
If you're interested in the graffiti as such, here's a view of the whole without making my lense focus on the forsytiae (actually I took this one first, then thought the one I *posted* first might be nice, too):

*Pics also taken down *

I have seen and photographed more graffiti in the past couple of days, but it takes the lab ages to get my films processed, what with everything closed here since Good Friday... so patience is my motto right now. Just stay tuned


----------



## danalec99




----------



## LaFoto

Well, with this theme in mind, I went out to collect some more:

*Four more pics gone? Seems like it *


----------



## ormia

London, Ontario:




I wanted to get all of that wall, but someone had their bigass SUV parked in front of it, so I had to squeeze next to it and take my photo at an odd angle. Turned out ok I guess.


----------



## molested_cow

DETROIT!!!!!


----------



## thomasjfletcher

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Grosh

san francisco, werd!


----------



## colin

Edited due to broken link


----------



## colin

Edited due to broken link


----------



## colin

Edited due to broken link


----------



## chloey




----------



## conch

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Blackswann

Ah...this takes me back... to me schooldays!!!!!!


----------



## CrazyAva

Hmmmmmmm, this makes me want to take a trip to los angeles......


----------



## LaFoto

The artist's equipment:

*Pics taken off server *

The artist at work:

*More pics taken off the server *

Some detail of his work:

*And more pics taken off the server *

All this was apparently in summer, nowadays no one would run around in a sleeveless shirt any longer. Brrr! 

Sweet theme resurrection


----------



## Corry

Very cool Lafoto!!! I've never seen pictures while it was being done. That's a lot of spray paint!!!


----------



## crawdaddio

Bringin' this thread back to life (I hope!)


----------



## Joerocket

those are both great shot craw! I think I'll help with the resurrection...


----------



## Joerocket

-Joe


----------



## LaFoto

I found some new...


----------



## crawdaddio

nice colors and lines lapfoto!

groovy..........


----------



## woodsac

I've had this forever...and didn't know what to do with it?  
It bothers me technically because of the blown window light, but I think it fits in this thread ok.


----------



## LaFoto

Broken link


----------



## LaFoto

Don't know which graffiti-pic I had up here before which has since got taken down from the picture host, but here are a couple of new ones that we came past while cruising the waters around Berlin, Potsdam, Brandenburg ...


----------



## John_05

i like this theme. as soon as i have a chance, ill go out and shoot more of the graffiti thats around where i live.

im a little hesitant to post this one for a couple reasons, mainly because it may not be considered graffiti, but i guess ill post it anyways. its a chalk drawing someone did on the walkway into a place i like to go fishing.


----------



## Mohain




----------



## Mohain




----------



## DeepSpring




----------



## Hair Bear

Ironic?





Wasn't sure just how tight to crop it?


----------



## Hair Bear




----------



## Hair Bear

My Fave


----------



## den9

graffiti for days, im glad i got a chance to take this because its all gone now


----------



## den9

broke link


----------



## roentarre




----------



## roentarre




----------



## richardpinnock

Stokes Croft, Bristol UK


----------



## Alex_B

richardpinnock said:


> Stokes Croft, Bristol UK



great!! :lmao:


----------



## Fiendish Astronaut

Grafitti artists in Grenada, Spain, seem to like using objects as a part of their images...


----------



## Battou

Original TPF posting

1.





2.





2.5.


----------



## The Losing Kind




----------



## Hooligan Dan

Older photo, but it works:


----------



## rickyracer25




----------



## artstarved

my first photo assignment :] decided to go over to 5 Pointz in Queens, NY and take a bunch of shots of my friend with the wonderful art behind him  










Comments would be greatly appreciated since I'm a beginner.


----------



## Nature's_viewfinder

Back when I did grafitti


----------



## JRob




----------



## Clutch

*OK, I'm convinced beyond a doubt the graffiti "artists" where I live totally suck. There's so many good pics here and some of the artwork is pretty cool!*


----------



## Hobbes

lots of graffiti in this one


----------



## delizo23

a little bit of breakin and grafitti. best of both hip hop elements


----------



## soul.glo

This is the back of a mexican restaurant in Honolulu.

Shot with 30d and tokina 10-17mm.


----------



## RebelTasha




----------



## JeromeMorrow




----------



## J7CK




----------



## Antarctican




----------



## Antarctican




----------



## Hobbes

wow took me awhile to find this one lol now I am getting really sleepy thanks to all the searching -.-


----------



## molested_cow

Atlanta, GA
Railway underpass on Krog St.


----------



## javier

Perhaps it is time to try and revive another thread.


----------



## javier




----------



## javier




----------



## javier




----------



## javier




----------



## javier

*OK folks...Lets see some graffiti...If you have none handy, then it is a good excuse to go out and get some *


----------



## AtlPikMan




----------



## javier

AtlPikMan said:


>



Excellent, I especially like this one..


----------



## Neb

the wall:


----------



## LaFoto

Hamburg, Germany, 20 September 2009


----------



## BIG RYAN

i wish i had some of mine to show off but sadly no, i never documented my work, but i did see this the other night...


----------



## camz

Here's my last grafitti shot from a few months ago


----------



## HamSughes

Let's get some picture of Graffiti, and your 2 cents about whether this is vandalism or art? Personally I think "taggin" just scribbling a name is vandalism, and pointless. But sometimes, when graffiti artists make giant murals or those such as Banksy do it in a political or humorous way, it is definitely a form of art.


----------



## mom2eight

I believe that it is art, however I do not agree with vandalizing someones property.


----------



## jensgt

This is in Venice Beach, CA...and I believe its legal to graffiti on this wall.  I think it can be a pretty neat art but I hate seeing it under bridges and places my tax money goes to clean it up!!


----------



## stone_family3

I honestly think that beauty is in the eye of the beholder. It can be amazing to see the different styles while traveling. 

I really like your photos.


----------



## 1limited92

Sorry no picture at the moment BUT I love seeing graffiti and widh I had the talent to do it.  I definitely believe it is an art but can see where it can be vandalism as well at times.


----------



## DennyCrane

It's vandalism, no matter how one tries to justify the act.


----------



## Psycho

These were tunnels especially allocated for graffiti. I liked the texture and colours which made for good photos in my opinion.


----------



## Dwig

HamSughes said:


> ... your 2 cents about whether this is vandalism or art? P...



Stupid question. There is nothing about being art that precludes it also being vandalism and nothing about vandalism that eliminates any artistic merit. You question is about like asking "is it red or is it a Volkswagen?".

That said, if you don't own the property or don't have explicit permission from the property owner and any and all tenants then it is vandalism, period. It doesn't matter whether the work has any artistic merit or not.

Tagging, per se, it not art. Its purely vandalism. Some graffiti is art, though it is usually also vandalism.


----------



## jackieclayton

don't have any pics to share... but I think its both!  Of course its art to us, we can make it our art by taking a picture of it! lol. And you're right... some of the stuff they draw takes some skill... but of course, its vandalism too... i'd be pissed if someone tagged my property (then i'd probably take a picture of it if it was any good! :mrgreen


----------



## jackieclayton

DennyCrane said:


> It's vandalism, no matter how one tries to justify the act.



LOL, Hooty Booty Beach!!!?? where's this at... sounds like a great vacation spot


----------



## DennyCrane

That's Hamburg, NY on the shore of Lake Erie. It's a tiny section of sand behind a wall.. so it's mostly out of view... and it's a common spot for young alcohol enthusiasts.


----------



## srinaldo86

I do not agree with the destruction of someones property however certain locations I find it acceptable if it is tasteful or artistic. Not chicken scratch or offensive. However a lot of the stuff you may not understand has street meaning, at times gangs use graffiti to put out hits on people. There was a murder near me and the word for who to kill was passed via graffiti in a porta-potty.


----------



## stone_family3

I remember a trip once to Detroit and one of the tall high rise buildings was vacant, in early stages of remodel and someone had (I assume broke in) tagged all the windows. So when workers would turn on the lights it would light up like stained glass. It was truly beautiful. None of the art was gang related or vulgar it was all done by some of the students at the art college. I have a picture somewhere but it requires me to go through four or five dozen discs. LOL.


----------



## HamSughes

Dwig said:


> HamSughes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... your 2 cents about whether this is vandalism or art? P...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid question. There is nothing about being art that precludes it also being vandalism and nothing about vandalism that eliminates any artistic merit. You question is about like asking "is it red or is it a Volkswagen?".
Click to expand...


Very good point. How about if I ask whether or not you believe the artistic merit outweighs the negative aspect of the vandalism? Is that a better question? 
Some lovely shots coming out here, the graffiti tunnel that was posted earlier looks very cool.


----------



## J.Kendall

Honestly, no matter where it is, if it looks good, it's art. Disrespecting someone's property though is not cool. But if they have permission, I say go for it.


----------



## a_spaceman

Personally I think it's a matter of what and where.

There's a lot of difference between a tag on the 60s council estate down the road, the same tag on a listed building and the banksy around the corner, if you get the idea.

And, on top of that, some do it for mere vandalism purposes, some as a creative output.

Anyway, talking about the Banksy around the corner, here's it.

I took this while shooting my first film on my first SLR (and first film cameras in years) and is still one of my favourites. I think I owe the subject part of the merit.





hitchin' a ride on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Augphoto

Dwig said:


> HamSughes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... your 2 cents about whether this is vandalism or art? P...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid question. There is nothing about being art that precludes it also being vandalism and nothing about vandalism that eliminates any artistic merit. You question is about like asking "is it red or is it a Volkswagen?".
> 
> That said, if you don't own the property or don't have explicit permission from the property owner and any and all tenants then it is vandalism, period. It doesn't matter whether the work has any artistic merit or not.
> 
> Tagging, per se, it not art. Its purely vandalism. Some graffiti is art, though it is usually also vandalism.
Click to expand...








I agree totally with Dwig.


----------



## TylerF

I used to do graffiti and belong to a forum dedicated to graffiti. You would be surprised at the amount of ethics people have. Many don't write on personal property, only public property. Tagging is very artistic and sometimes harder than it looks. It's about getting your name up and recognized. Some kid spray painting "boobies" on a wall, is not tagging or graffiti. In my opinion, almost none of the graffiti here is good lol


----------



## the Virginian

TylerF said:


> Many don't write on personal property, only public property.


 
Public property is private property owned by the citizens and maintained by the tax payers.


----------



## j-digg

It all depends on intention really, if any thought, time and effort is put forth I truely believe it is a great artform.. Some of this was actually done by a friend of mine:


----------



## DennyCrane

If someone did that to my property, I'd intentionally see to it they landed in county lockup.


----------



## j-digg

Lol... I forgot to add with proper permission, of course. ;D My friend that did the piece in my last post was actually contacted by the city to cover up a bunch of profanity, explicit illustrations etc. with something respectablely done.


----------



## matfoster

HamSughes said:


> Let's get some picture of Graffiti, and your 2 cents about whether this is vandalism or art? Personally I think "taggin" just scribbling a name is vandalism, and pointless. But sometimes, when graffiti artists make giant murals or those such as Banksy do it in a political or humorous way, it is definitely a form of art.


 
i agree with you. but i think effective graffiti is a mix of both art and vandalism combined.


----------



## matfoster

Berlin is the maddest city for graffiti i've seen. the entire fabric of buildings, inside and out, top to bottom..covered in it.


----------



## MrRamonG

Dwig said:


> Stupid question. There is nothing about being art that precludes it also being vandalism and nothing about vandalism that eliminates any artistic merit. . . That said, if you don't own the property or don't have explicit permission from the property owner and any and all tenants then it is vandalism, period. It doesn't matter whether the work has any artistic merit or not.
> 
> Tagging, per se, it not art. Its purely vandalism. Some graffiti is art, though it is usually also vandalism.



Entirely agree.


----------



## rppaint

Just a thought I have never seen graffiti in a gallery nor a museum. 
Another thought just because someone signs their name/emblem pretty does that make it art?
I'm also sure this would not be a question if someone "beautified" your car! lol


----------



## bitteraspects

rppaint said:


> Just a thought I have never seen graffiti in a gallery nor a museum.
> Another thought just because someone signs their name/emblem pretty does that make it art?
> I'm also sure this would not be a question if someone "beautified" your car! lol




ive seen graffiti exhibits at galleries and museums hundreds of times. 
true, you might not see it at the louvre or the galleria dell' accademia, but that doesnt mean theyre not out there. and in abundance at that. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## javier

stone_family3 said:


> I honestly think that beauty is in the eye of the beholder. It can be amazing to see the different styles while traveling.
> 
> I really like your photos.



This is a fantastic image!


----------



## outamyway

It's red _and_ it's a Volkswagen, the graffiti is commissioned work on the side of an art complex/gallery.


same wall with new work but without red VW...


----------



## javier

Here is one


----------



## TM4RT

Here's my graffiti set on Flickr: Graffiti/Stickers/Posters - a set on Flickr

My favorites around Panama City:


----------



## TM4RT

damn, flickr links are all weird. here's the photos:


----------



## bitteraspects




----------



## wescobts

I feel some of it is art, but as said in many posts', taste in all in your mouth 

I also think if it's done in one location with a design and a plan it can be cool, but when rivals paint over it to leave there mark, looks pretty grim.


----------



## javier




----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## javier

sheltiefan said:


>


This is a beautiful capture. :thumbup:


----------



## sheltiefan

Thank you Sir...I appreciate the feedback!


----------



## dtzitko

A couple from a shoot I did with a friend's motorcycle.


----------



## Prometheus

Generally speaking, graffiti writers (at least here) go by these rules. Although they aren't limited to them:

No religious buildings
No houses or cars unless it's abandoned

Commercial buildings and commercial property are OK, public property is definitely OK and usually the main target. 

I grew up around all sorts of graffiti, so it feels like home when I'm in an area with a lot of it.

Gang graffiti is not art, it's purely to mark territory. It's easy to distinguish gang graffiti from what a graffiti writer has painted. Much easier if you already know what gangs are around the area you're looking at.

Notice how I didn't say graffiti artist. Some graffiti is art in the traditional sense, yes, but the majority of graffiti writers are bombers. They go out and hit an area as hard as possible to get their name out. The bombers I know have enough talent to go out and do some serious painting, but they usually don't bother. I do consider bombing 'art', but in a weird, urban calligraphic sense.

As far as what people think, most of the graffiti writers could care less. Getting all huffy-and-puffy about it and re-painting the wall with a big, ugly mismatched splotch only makes it look worse. It'll probably be hit again soon afterwards if the writer cares enough.

And for the record, BANKSY IS NOT THAT GREAT. And he's NOT A GRAFFITI ARTIST. 
He's a street artist. Graffiti writers don't use stencils.


----------



## J.Kendall

The kids who go around tagging people's houses and cars are just the ones who think they're little thugs.


----------



## TM4RT

k, I have some more from my project 7 Colors/7 Days:

[http://www.flickr.com/photos/tm4rt/sets/72157623450317441/]


----------



## flashgordio

wass this??


----------



## Eton

This is a place behind a town where I live, literally the entire bridge and the surrounding rocks are all graffitied


----------



## MayWood

Vancouver B.C.


----------



## TM4RT

DONE with my 7 Colors/7 Days project! (this photo was one of the last days photos) Check it out: http://www.flickr.com/photos/tm4rt/sets/72157623450317441/


----------



## javier




----------



## bitteraspects

work in progress.
get some!


----------



## TheSolicitor

This is only a small sampling of the back of a building on Folly Road on James Island, SC.  Apparently the owner of the building was approached by some artists, and he was all about it.  There are many more photos, but until I take care of making a Flickr account, someone would have to host for me.

You'd Never Know - TheSolicitor - Photoblog.com

Yes, I did take these photos, and this was maybe a week after I had gotten my camera--I need to go out with my wide angle and get some more...

EDIT:  As to the question at hand, I think there's a difference between graffiti and tagging.  A tag is a method of identification for an artist within the community, but too many people see tags and automatically assume gang activity.  Tagging is relatively bland in my opinion, and it's CRIMINAL if you do it on private property or don't have permission of the property owner to engage the building.  Actual graffiti pieces, ones that take a great deal of time, display the talent of the artist, and express the artist's personality.  Is it art?  Usually--art is like pornography--you know it when you see it.

I don't consider my photographs art, typically, but sometimes, I get lucky and someone wants to buy a picture from me.  Either way, it's a level of expertise and dedication to a craft that I don't have.


----------



## bitteraspects

As for the comment earlier about not seeing graffiti @ a museum. The picture I posted above is being completed @ the Contemporary Arts Museum here in Honolulu. I will post more pictures of these pieces as they're completed.


----------



## Dallmeyer




----------



## Dallmeyer




----------



## sheltiefan

From the Skagway harbor in Alaska:


----------



## burnws6

DennyCrane said:


> That's Hamburg, NY on the shore of Lake Erie. It's a tiny section of sand behind a wall.. so it's mostly out of view... and it's a common spot for young alcohol enthusiasts.



You do know how ancient you sound when you say the words "young alcohol enthusiasts" right?


----------



## rom4n301

matfoster said:


> Berlin is the maddest city for graffiti i've seen. the entire fabric of buildings, inside and out, top to bottom..covered in it.


berlin is like a ****ing coloring book... and just to add.. i write.. and i think throwups could still be considered art.. i mean.. every writer has their own throwup and their own style that unique to them.. except toys who bite other peoples ****..


----------



## dtzitko

These are all on the flood wall in downtown St. Louis, MO.


----------



## stone_family3

The graffiti is slowly disappearing in our area.


----------



## MattxMosh

A quick one from my walk today.


----------



## stone_family3




----------



## Sbuxo

*Art.
Expression.
Outlet.
Culture.*

Tagging is a way to get your name out there, building a rep.


----------



## stone_family3

That may be true and it is usually beautiful. If it isn't their property then technically what they are doing is illegal.


----------



## Sbuxo

stone_family3 said:


> That may be true and it is usually beautiful. If it isn't their property then technically what they are doing is illegal.


I'd say it's only illegal if it's a hate crime. If they do it on someone's house, fine, illegal. On a bus? I don't give a sh!t.:er:


----------



## bobnr32




----------



## Dallmeyer

I like. Avant garde!



bobnr32 said:


>


----------



## Dallmeyer

deleted. giving up on this forum. too many creeps and trolls.


----------



## bobnr32

I love you


----------



## bigtwinky

A few of my graffiti /urban art shots in and around Montreal


----------



## stone_family3




----------



## LaFoto

The new theme thread on Graffiti got merged with the existing one...


----------



## stone_family3

These are commissioned pieces by a local graffiti artist.


----------



## Antarctican

From Dublin





From Toronto


----------



## stone_family3

Haha the blue berries are funny.


----------



## LaFoto

It's the grammatical mistake that first made me take a double look and then this photo (with a broad smile on my face) today.
This "building" (small enough to be called a "hut", although it was made from bricks) was practically in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Buckster




----------



## JustinZ850

Smoking Octopus by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

0247_Lisbon_Alfama+Ruin von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## unpopular

One of the first images I took with my first digital camera:


----------



## unpopular

Preschool Graffiti


----------



## snowbear

A snapshot from the open door of the train.  I should get an updated shot - it has all changed from when I took this.



cmw3_d40_1461.jpg by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## ewick

This even made the paper because everybody thought that this was done by BANKSY. Sadly it was not but who ever did this came very close to replicating his work.







[/URL] banksy&quot;s rat? by pop-a-dot, on Flickr[/IMG]


I went to shot a long exposure of a river and came across this old rusted car with graffiti on it si I spent the next hour shooting this and forgot all about the long exposure.







[/URL] unholy by pop-a-dot, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## JohnWDavisJr

atom by JohnWDavisJr, on Flickr


----------



## Dikkie

More on Flickr: Dirk Desmet's Photostream


----------



## Dikkie

Virgins by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr






Mona Lisa by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr


----------



## Dikkie

You like it ?


----------



## ristretto

Yes, I like it.


----------



## D3PO




----------



## Dikkie

Anneessens by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr

Does this make any sense?​


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## zulu42




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## zulu42




----------



## Dr.Jalopeno




----------



## Dr.Jalopeno




----------



## Dr.Jalopeno

Galaxy S9 plus / Snapseed


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Hardus Nameous

Queens, NY


----------



## TATTRAT

South Capitol Waterfront by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

-

TRANSLATION:
Neither lie nor cheat, politics suffers no concurrence.


----------

